

Rakudo Perl 6 development release #18 ("Pittsburgh") - mdasen
http://rakudo.org/node/46

======
jimbokun
The name of this release led me to discover that Yet Another Perl Conference
will be at Carnegie Mellon, starting with the Parrot VM Workshop tomorrow in
the same building from which I'm typing this right now.

[http://yapc10.org/yn2009/wiki?node=Parrot%20Virtual%20Machin...](http://yapc10.org/yn2009/wiki?node=Parrot%20Virtual%20Machine%20Workshop%202009)

Looks pretty interesting, but don't think there's anyway I can attend at such
short notice, given pre-existing Father's Day weekend commitments.

~~~
cotto
Feel free to drop by for as much of the workshop as you can. As long as you
have a working Rakudo and Parrot installed, you should be able to get
something out of it.

